# Memes Thread



## Critter

I can't believe that we haven't started a memes thread here with as many good ones that there are out there. 

Just adhere to the rules and keep it clean, and not too political.

But we all enjoy a good one.

I'll start it off


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## utahbigbull

Perspective.


----------



## KineKilla

Got a whole album of memes on here. Not all are appropriate but here are some from my collection...












































Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I'm so tempted to participate, but I kind of like it here and I have been here since 2009 without ever having been banned. I'm gonna have to pass, but you boys have fun.


----------



## KineKilla

This is how I felt this past weekend in one of our Any Bull units









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## KineKilla

.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyWalty

That 30-06 meme....nothing truer


----------



## Critter




----------



## KineKilla

In my house that pot means I won't have any kitchen or countertop space for a long time. The ladies will have moved in and claimed my kitchen until every piece of fruit is canned and packed away.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## colorcountrygunner

The only day of the year this meme makes sense.


----------



## KineKilla

.























Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter

Love this one from the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## 2full

Why ???


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> Why ???


I didn't get it. It's just a stupid pumpkin.


----------



## prumpf




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## SaltyWalty

2full said:


> Why ???


yeah well i guess some people don't like being the butt of the joke..... oh well


----------



## Bax*

Look! A whole field full of Wild Corndogs!


----------



## KineKilla

Happy Wednesday!
















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*




----------



## bowguyonly




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

This one is for Bax


----------



## bowgy




----------



## PBH

I know it's insensitive. Oh well.


----------



## Wire




----------



## colorcountrygunner

There's a new t-shirt for sale that says, "guns don't kill people, Alec Baldwin kills people."


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## PBH




----------



## colorcountrygunner

PBH said:


> View attachment 150258


Ohhhh, you gonna get in trouble for that one!


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## DallanC

No words needed really...










-DallanC


----------



## one4fishing




----------



## colorcountrygunner

one4fishing said:


>


I never thought I would have such a strong craving for celery....🤔


----------



## Critter




----------



## Bax*




----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> This one is for Bax
> View attachment 150001


This cracks me up.

I don’t know why, but it drives me crazy to read someone’s email that is poorly written.


----------



## bowgy

Bax* said:


> This cracks me up.
> 
> I don’t know why, but it drives me crazy to read someone’s email that is poorly written.


When I saw the meme it reminded me of your signature line.


----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> When I saw the meme it reminded me of your signature line.


Well I’m glad it has impacted someone.

Grammar nazi at your service. (Not you’re 😉 )


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

And to go along with the last one.


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## KineKilla

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 150842


That hurts just looking at it...

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter




----------



## DallanC

SO TRUE! I cannot see up close to tie a line on anymore... I can however still do it, just because I've done it +10,000 times in my life. Muscle Memory for the win.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

That sums it up perfectly. 
and is the perfect time frame for me.


----------



## bowgy

Yep, I have to have my 2 power reading glasses with me all the time now.


----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> Yep, I have to have my 2 power reading glasses with me all the time now.


And I keep one of those magnifier cards in my wallet too. Nothing like trying to read the menu at the local steak house with one when you forgot your glasses.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner

These comments are making me sad that they might take the black powder scopes away from you old duffers 😥


----------



## DallanC

colorcountrygunner said:


> These comments are making me sad that they might take the black powder scopes away from you old duffers 😥


Hah... you have no idea whats coming for you. We haven't even talked about trying to pee when you really need to. 🤣

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

colorcountrygunner said:


> These comments are making me sad that they might take the black powder scopes away from you old duffers 😥


What DallanC said All of us old duffers used to be young tiffers.


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> Hah... you have no idea whats coming for you. We haven't even talked about trying to pee when you really need to. 🤣
> 
> -DallanC


I read onetime that us old duffers need to sit on the side of the bed when we wake up before we actually stand up to get the blood flowing. 

One night I woke up and was sitting on the side of the bed and forgot what I had woke up for........


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Got a coworker who wants to tell me all about his wife's MLM crap.


----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy

DallanC said:


> Hah... you have no idea whats coming for you. We haven't even talked about trying to pee when you really need to. 🤣
> 
> -DallanC


It won't be long Colorcountry until you feel like this. Sorry not a meme


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full

Critter said:


>


After doing 36 years in the grocery bizz 
That one hit my funny bone. 
You would not believe what people will do when it comes to food.


----------



## Bax*

2full said:


> After doing 36 years in the grocery bizz
> That one hit my funny bone.
> You would not believe what people will do when it comes to food.











*Thanks for the sample!*​


----------



## colorcountrygunner

bowgy said:


> It won't be long Colorcountry until you feel like this. Sorry not a meme


I believe it. I turn 38 next month. Not exactly "old duffer" territory yet, but old enough to start realizing that this sack of meat and bones I reside in has an expiration date.


----------



## 2full

I seem to be going moldy......
Before my experation date. 🙁


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

colorcountrygunner said:


> I believe it. I turn 38 next month. Not exactly "old duffer" territory yet, but old enough to start realizing that this sack of meat and bones I reside in has an expiration date.


When I went in for an eye test years ago, the eye doc said he could tell how much over 40 I was by how far I held the book from my face to read it.

That was long before the daily reading glasses.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner

Is this what Dallan was trying to warn me about, or like the opposite?


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> View attachment 150961


Adding to this concept from a great John Wayne movie (although this wasnt written by the movie writers when Katherin Hepburn quoted it in Rooster Cogburn)


----------



## Wire




----------



## KineKilla

That one gave me a good laugh!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

Just for proof of the above here is mine again. Still trying to find a better pic


----------



## 2full

I love the fact there are all Mopar !!

Mopar.....it no car. 😎 
I still have one of mine.


----------



## DallanC

Great car bowgy. Hope you dont mind, took a pass at removing the cracks from the picture:










Colorization tweak:










-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

Thanks Dallan looks much better.


----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> Thanks Dallan looks much better.


Thanks, I didnt spend alot of time on it... just wanted to see if I could clean it up a little bit.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I know it's political, but it's too good not to share. I'm just marveling at the video editing. Wish the resolution was higher, but still, it's pretty good.


----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full

I think the drivers seat of a car would be a close second.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## bowgy




----------



## colorcountrygunner

bowgy said:


> View attachment 151267


But you got to eat some killer funeral potatoes with that dinner as well, so spare me your tales of woe


----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> But you got to eat some killer funeral potatoes with that dinner as well, so spare me your tales of woe


What about the pressed ham with the jello and funeral potatoes......

I still have my Olympic pins of the jello and funeral potatoes from the 2002 Olympic's. 
There were in high demand back then.


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Wire




----------



## wyogoob




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## bowgy

This is me.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

bowgy said:


> This is me.
> View attachment 151293


I think there must be a whole army of us like this out there.


----------



## 2full

bowgy said:


> This is me.
> View attachment 151293


#1 is me to a tee !!
I've gotten so bad, I can run into someone I've known for 40 years and can't remember their name.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> #1 is me to a tee !!
> I've gotten so bad, I can run into someone I've known for 40 years and can't remember their name.


Oftentimes I find myself saying, "Heeeeyyyyy.......dude!?"


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## KineKilla

.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## DallanC

So true.










-DallanC


----------



## Wire




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## middlefork

bowgy said:


> View attachment 151312


Pet peeve. My dad had a hard time remembering how to spell my name.


----------



## Bax*

middlefork said:


> Pet peeve. My dad had a hard time remembering how to spell my name.


Understandable. I always question if it’s “middlefork” or “middle fork”


----------



## middlefork

Bax* said:


> Understandable. I always question if it’s “middlefork” or “middle fork”


Does not really matter. I'm a space case.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Critter




----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## Lone_Hunter

^ That first pic is spot on. Freaking hand cannon.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## MrShane

Gas costs.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

^ Laughing and cringing at the same time. Good one. 😆


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> View attachment 151379


Yes Sir... The Man who Shot Liberty Valance. Show those woke youngsters how to "man up".

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> View attachment 151380


I wish this were always true. I had an experience at Alexander Lake a while back that utterly blew my mind. Kids had a full on rave across the lake with flashing club lights, a massive stereo system, screaming, partying until 3-4:00AM. Kids swimming drunk... it was absolutely unreal.


----------



## 2full

Bax* said:


> I wish this were always true. I had an experience at Alexander Lake a while back that utterly blew my mind. Kids had a full on rave across the lake with flashing club lights, a massive stereo system, screaming, partying until 3-4:00AM. Kids swimming drunk... it was absolutely unreal.


I have heard of that kind of activity going on at Lake Powell.......Maybe 🤔


----------



## DallanC

Anyone remember the covid19 "Rave" on the other side of Utah lake in 2020 when things first locked down? We made national news









Thousands in Utah attended Halloween rave protesting coronavirus rules, sheriff says


Utah County officials say "three to ten thousand" attended a rave-like event that was advertised as a "protest" against pandemic restrictions.




www.nbcnews.com





-DallanC


----------



## middlefork

Somehow that doesn't compute as being closer to nature but I guess it is all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## Wire




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## bowgy

Fowlmouth said:


> —-


That's funny because I was just thinking that everyone who voted for Biden should subsidize those that didn't.


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## 2:22




----------



## Wire




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## 2full

Yep, us Red Necks are being run right out of business. 😎


----------



## Wire




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

Love the Patton quotes! He's a personal favorite of mine.










-DallanC


----------



## Critter




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## one4fishing

Not really a meme but


----------



## one4fishing

Always appropriate in my life


----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full

Don't we all have a pocket knife in our pocket ?
Or am I just old school ?


----------



## Critter

2full said:


> Don't we all have a pocket knife in our pocket ?
> Or am I just old school ?


The only time that I am not packing at least one is when I am on a plane...


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## middlefork

2full said:


> Don't we all have a pocket knife in our pocket ?
> Or am I just old school ?


This probably could use it's own discussion. I think generational has something to do with it.


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> Don't we all have a pocket knife in our pocket ?
> Or am I just old school ?


Spring assist in the pocket and leatherman on the belt, like critter said except where I'm not allowed, like airplanes and the VA clinic.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

2full said:


> Don't we all have a pocket knife in our pocket ?
> Or am I just old school ?


PS4 Squirt. Most useful device ever, and its small enough you always have it with you.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter

And then there is this one


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> And then there is this one


IDK what's worse, the 2x2's or the fact it looks like he's welding on his gas tank.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> IDK what's worse, the 2x2's or the fact it looks like he's welding on his gas tank.
> 
> -DallanC


It was just a small leak. 

If we do any traveling around South Africa on my trip in June I may be able to get some pictures first hand of these kind of things going on. But right now it is just a hunting trip and no touring.


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner

Sitting at zero right snow. True story.


----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## 2full

That is NOT a women.....it's an IT.


----------



## bowgy

I knew flat brimmed hats and man buns would lead us down a scary path.


----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> View attachment 151623


But seriously, was anyone else impressed with how well Chris Rock took that slap and just kept the show moving without a hiccup? Will Smith has been an emasculated cuck of a man for a long time, but that takes the humiliation that woman has put him through to a whole new level.


----------



## Critter

I actually think that it was a way for Disney who sponsored the Oscars to get people talking about them instead of just blowing them off until next year. That plus come next year more may watch them just to see what might happen. 

That along with what man is going to just slap another one. What I have always seen when a man is defending their partners honor is a closed fist where the receiver is going to know that something happened


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I'm inclined it was staged for publicity. Actor's doing what they do best....pretend.


----------



## bowgy

I thought it was staged too, Chris recovered way too fast and his cheek didn't look red. Any publicity is good publicity.
These actors are a sad lot.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I haven't watched any of those award shows in years, nor will I. Garbage! And that goes for all of the music award shows as well.


----------



## bowgy

Fowlmouth said:


> I haven't watched any of those award shows in years, nor will I. Garbage! And that goes for all of the music award shows as well.


I am the same but that biotch slap came as recommended video in a lot of platforms, from facebook to news feeds.


----------



## Kevin D




----------



## Lone_Hunter

^ 
If you don't get that meme, you haven't been paying attention! LOL


----------



## callofthewild2

i do understand this meme and i appreciate the humor intended. i just can't believe that it needed to be created.


----------



## DallanC

You could do the reverse with a meme. Saying he shot a cow with a bull tag because he saw the cow ride another cow and mistook it for identifying as a bull 

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Ok.. sort of a meme. I actually made it a couple days ago. All video by yours truly. I thought it was funny, but I'm biased.








I'm not a Biologist


However, I can't find any more then two, nor any confusion on the subject in the natural world.




www.bitchute.com





edit: I might be goign off topic with this one, I won't post anymore except actual picture memes.


----------



## Wire




----------



## Lone_Hunter

That's pretty funny. Sometimes you just gotta laugh.


----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Wire




----------



## LOAH




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter

Happy


----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## KineKilla

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy

*Seriously...... GET OFF MY LAWN.







*


----------



## KineKilla

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## bowgy

Sorry if it's been posted already.


----------



## bowgy

My 1955 Studebaker Commander Regal Coupe had this until it wore out in High School, then I put a 3 on the floor.


----------



## Critter

Good old three on the tree.


----------



## DallanC

> A boy and a girl and a three on the tree
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> First comes lust then a shotgun marriage
> Six months later, comes a baby in a carriage







-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

Wow... going old school. I've seen hats in the 70s with that on it... right next to the "Make'n Bacon" hats 

-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15




----------



## MrShane

DallanC said:


> Wow... going old school. I've seen hats in the 70s with that on it... right next to the "Make'n Bacon" hats
> 
> -DallanC


How about this one Dallan?
I remember when I was in my very early teens my Dad’s buddy would come over wearing this hat.
I remember being very confused but I never dared asked what it meant.
I just knew there was no way I was spending a nickel for one!


----------



## 2full

MrShane said:


> How about this one Dallan?
> I remember when I was in my very early teens my Dad’s buddy would come over wearing this hat.
> I remember being very confused but I never dared asked what it meant.
> I just knew there was no way I was spending a nickel for one!


I remember the T shirts as well. 
they were better looking.


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 152453


Hey !!
I resemble that remark !?


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## Critter




----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## CPAjeff

Where on earth do some of you guys find these?!?!?!


----------



## DreadedBowHunter

😆


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> Where on earth do some of you guys find these?!?!?!


They are all over the place. Facebook is a good source.


----------



## CPAjeff

Meh - I've never had a FB account. Great stuff, folks!


----------



## Wire




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## colorcountrygunner

Not meant to be humorous or anything, but I like this one.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Lone_Hunter

I think this is a meme of sorts. I think anyone who's ever wore a uniform knew someone like Pvt Potato. I have to admit, I got more then a couple chuckles from this skit.


----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full

Now, that is just mean.
But funny 🤣


----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy

Okay...... I want one.


----------



## 2full

Now THAT’s a Jazzy !!
my Dad would love it.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## 2full

bowgy said:


> View attachment 152567


Does accidentally count ??


----------



## bowgy




----------



## callofthewild2

bowgy said:


> View attachment 152585



this needs on of the Biden i did that stickers on it.


----------



## bowgy

callofthewild2 said:


> this needs on of the Biden i did that stickers on it.


Are you saying that they needed these types of signs for those that voted for him?


----------



## callofthewild2

bowgy said:


> Are you saying that they needed these types of signs for those that voted for him?


if the shoe fits or in this case the nozle.


----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full




----------



## Critter




----------



## DallanC

Hah... thats funny, I was rooting around in my misc bolts pile tonight trying to find some 1" 1/4-20s

-DallanC


----------



## Wire




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

Okay, who here is old enough to get this joke?


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## APD

bowgy said:


> Okay, who here is old enough to get this joke?
> View attachment 152655


My dad lost some pretty nice Mickey Mantle and Babe Ruth cards that way.


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## bowgy

I'm sorry but this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## CPAjeff

^^^^ I LOVE this!!

My wife and I have this conversation weekly:

Her: "Hey, could you please empty the vacuum canister for me, I hate touching that yucky stuff."
Me: "Sure darling, could you please go round up the ball of hair that you left in the shower drain?"
Her: "EEEEWWWWW yuck - no way!!"
Me: "But, it came from your head . . . " said in disbelief as I go capture the hair ball monster in our shower. Based off the amount of hair she sheds, I have no idea how she has any left on her head. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 3arabians

I used to clean out the shower drain hairball. Thankfully my wife showed mercy on me years ago after overhearing me dry heaving in the shower while I tackled the job. She said she couldn’t do that to me anymore since it’s all her hair. I did not object. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

The problem arises with those hairballs when they grow legs and start moving around. 

I thought that I was going to have to take a baseball bat to one back when I was married.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

The skin and soap gunk mixed in with those giant hairballs... yeah, draino cant get that **** out.


----------



## DallanC

Lone_Hunter said:


> The skin and soap gunk mixed in with those giant hairballs... yeah, draino cant get that **** out.


Theres some drain cleaner at Home Depot, its in a black industrial bottle... and that bottle is inside an industrial zip-lock. They REALLY dont want a leak. That stuff eats through everything but ABS pipe. I'll see if I cant find the name of the stuff.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

This stuff... dont spill it, and a little goes a very long ways:









Instant Power 67.6 oz. Hair and Grease Drain Cleaner 1970 - The Home Depot


Instant Power Hair and Grease Drain Opener is the solution to the most common drain stoppages. It utilizes a strong, non-acid formula that dissolves hair and creates heat to melt grease. Safe for all pipes and septic systems.



www.homedepot.com





-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> This stuff... dont spill it, and a little goes a very long ways:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instant Power 67.6 oz. Hair and Grease Drain Cleaner 1970 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Instant Power Hair and Grease Drain Opener is the solution to the most common drain stoppages. It utilizes a strong, non-acid formula that dissolves hair and creates heat to melt grease. Safe for all pipes and septic systems.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


I think that stuff is close to pure lye in liquid form. My sister and brother in law have a old home and a cup or so of that stuff down the shower drain once a month keeps it nice and clean. I had something stuck in one of my drains once and a couple doses of it clear it right out. For some reason I suspected it was either a bunch of lint or a sock that had got sucked through the washer drain. 

Lowe's sell a product that is similar, just a smaller bottle. If you go looking for it don't look on a shelf, I have always found it on the floor.


----------



## middlefork

First world problems.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

middlefork said:


> First world problems.


Indeed. 
Funny though, probably a common complaint of any married man, just nobody really brought it up before as far as I know.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> View attachment 152656


I had to verify. This is true 😂😂😂


----------



## bowgy

If it's on the internet it has to be true


----------



## Bax*

bowgy said:


> If it's on the internet it has to be true


Ha ha that’s why I had to check!

the internet has made me quite distrustful


----------



## bowgy

Bax* said:


> Ha ha that’s why I had to check!
> 
> the internet has made me quite distrustful


When I was in the army I spent 2 years in Germany, Fahrt means to drive in German. The German language has some funny words to us. A lot are long and they just describe the item.


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## bowgy

Lone_Hunter said:


>


Ha, when I lived there I got to Fahrt a Volkswagen Beetle to work for a while. Then I sold it and bought a Fiat. It was fun to Fahrt a Fiat.

Aus is out, so the autoban exits were ausfahrts. Fahrvergnugen is driving pleasure or pleasurable driving.


----------



## Critter




----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## DreadedBowHunter

Help fight “Climate Change” folks 🥴 (I could’ve posted 4 other headlines from top news media of the same BS) 🤢


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

just some proof


----------



## Critter

I don't mean to alarm anyone, but someone is about to give birth to George Jetson.


----------



## KineKilla

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Lone_Hunter

Critter said:


>


Errands for the new guy:
Go fetch me a:

Left handed hammer
Dirt spreader
Metric crescent wrench
a bucket of prop wash
A can of K9-P


----------



## Critter




----------



## DallanC

_mind blown_

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane

Critter said:


>


Ok, I must have heat stroke from fishing FG the last few days.
I like these puzzles and usually do ok but they all look right side up to me.
Even the shadows in the plates are correct.
Help?


----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full

I LOVE brownies !!
Don't care what they look like. 😁


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Cootbooter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

I'm getting old, this may have been posted already, sorry.


----------



## bowgy

Can you still get this?????


----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

Gotta admit, that one took me a couple seconds.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane

bowgy said:


> View attachment 153087


I see a paradise without a single surf boat wreaking havoc on shoreline plants and banks.


----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Bax*

Wire said:


> View attachment 152934


This one speaks to me. But not in a good way. 

I know a couple people who take family members’ handicapped parking tags and use them for their parking convenience. 

Their behavior rubs me wrong


----------



## Wire

Bax* said:


> This one speaks to me. But not in a good way.
> 
> I know a couple people who take family members’ handicapped parking tags and use them for their parking convenience.
> 
> Their behavior rubs me wrong


I totally agree agree with you. It rubs me the wrong way also when people do that.


----------



## Critter

Bax* said:


> This one speaks to me. But not in a good way.
> 
> I know a couple people who take family members’ handicapped parking tags and use them for their parking convenience.
> 
> Their behavior rubs me wrong


Back when my mom was alive she was restricted to a wheelchair and we had the HC placard available to us. We just left it in the home and whoever took her out to a store or Dr would just grab it. Many times people asked me why I left it hanging in the house and then park in the back 40 of the parking lot. I just found it much easier to do it that way than to struggle to find a open HC spot and then only find one that was open that was just as far away from the store doors than where I parked. 

The only time that I actually used on was when my brother in law had his knees and hip replaced and was using a walker. But even then if I could just grab him a shopping cart he would just lean on that to help himself keep his balance and walk.

But as I found out years ago you never know just what a persons handicap is that allows them to obtain that placard. Some may look perfectly healthy but have a underlying condition. You just never know.


----------



## Bax*

Critter said:


> Back when my mom was alive she was restricted to a wheelchair and we had the HC placard available to us. We just left it in the home and whoever took her out to a store or Dr would just grab it. Many times people asked me why I left it hanging in the house and then park in the back 40 of the parking lot. I just found it much easier to do it that way than to struggle to find a open HC spot and then only find one that was open that was just as far away from the store doors than where I parked.
> 
> The only time that I actually used on was when my brother in law had his knees and hip replaced and was using a walker. But even then if I could just grab him a shopping cart he would just lean on that to help himself keep his balance and walk.
> 
> But as I found out years ago you never know just what a persons handicap is that allows them to obtain that placard. Some may look perfectly healthy but have a underlying condition. You just never know.


Yeah it’s definitely a topic that one can’t cast judgement unless you truly know the situation. 

My scenarios that I’ve experienced I know the individuals quite well and sadly they were simply abusing their access.


----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

Anyone else drive a car with a push button shift? I remember driving those.


----------



## Critter

bowgy said:


> Anyone else drive a car with a push button shift? I remember driving those.
> 
> View attachment 153160


Dad had a 63 Dodge wagon if I remember right with them


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## 2full

Critter said:


>


I got a great deal on a really nice Honda Rubicon that way several years ago. 😎 
Still have it, been a great machine.


----------



## Critter

2full said:


> I got a great deal on a really nice Honda Rubicon that way several years ago.
> Still have it, been a great machine.


I've seen some good deals like that. One was a Ithica Mag10 deluxe shotgun and 2 dozen magnum geese decoys for $400. I already had a Mag10 so I gave the add to a friend who just blew it off. By the time that I called the lady she had sold them a couple days before.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## Critter




----------



## hunting777




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## callofthewild2

what is wrong with helping uncle jack off a horse in todays world?


----------



## Critter

callofthewild2 said:


> what is wrong with helping uncle jack off a horse in todays world?


Something like this????


----------



## Critter

This is a dated picture as far as the wage is concerned.


----------



## callofthewild2

Critter said:


> Something like this????


Jimmie did it in the last season of yellowstone. And he got the girl afterwards as well. just saying.


----------



## one4fishing

That was a good Yellowstone


----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

This one is for goob.


----------



## Critter




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Critter




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## Critter




----------



## Bax*




----------



## Critter




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner

DallanC said:


> View attachment 153676
> 
> 
> -DallanC


These are the ones I always remember having:
















At 2 cents a round they were $1 a box. We even had jackrabbits to shoot them at back then. Now I have had the same 2 bricks sitting in my drawer for years and my old Henry .22 is just collecting dust.


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> View attachment 153676
> 
> 
> -DallanC


I always went with the CCI Mini-Mags. They advertised a distance of 1 1/4 mile where all the rest were just a mile.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Critter said:


> I always went with the CCI Mini-Mags. They advertised a distance of 1 1/4 mile where all the rest were just a mile.


I shot the CCI Velocitors for a bit. They claimed a velocity of about 1400 fps which is a little hotter than standard .22lr. I did feel like it made a difference and put the wabbits down a little harder.


----------



## bowgy

deleted


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Bax*




----------



## APD

Bax* said:


> View attachment 153742


I'm pretty sure it's catch and release on those. I'd rather have a live shark flopping on the deck.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## SaltyWalty

☝Kane Brown, Sam Hunt, Kidd G, Niko Moon, Walker Hayes, Russel Dickerson🤮I’m ashamed my generation is associated and mentioned in the same sentence with these frauds


----------



## one4fishing




----------



## Wire




----------



## 2full

At least he gets to take the dog with him. 😎


----------



## Wire




----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> These are the ones I always remember having:
> 
> View attachment 153678
> View attachment 153679
> 
> At 2 cents a round they were $1 a box. We even had jackrabbits to shoot them at back then. Now I have had the same 2 bricks sitting in my drawer for years and my old Henry
> 
> View attachment 153678


I remember shooting a lot of the Winchester rounds. I won't even mention the price when I was in high school.
I still shoot my ol Marlin 22 Dad gave me when I was in high school. Still accurate as can be.
All 3 of my girls passed hunter's safety with it.
I'm up to 11 skunks up at the cabin this year using it.
That matches my average for the last 5 years.
(I keep a log). How in the world can that many skunks exist ?? 🤔


----------



## colorcountrygunner

SaltyWalty said:


> View attachment 153791
> 
> ☝Kane Brown, Sam Hunt, Kidd G, Niko Moon, Walker Hayes, Russel Dickerson🤮I’m ashamed my generation is associated and mentioned in the same sentence with these frauds


I don't even recognize most of these names and I consider myself lucky for that.


----------



## SaltyWalty

2full said:


> I remember shooting a lot of the Winchester rounds. I won't even mention the price when I was in high school.
> I still shoot my ol Marlin 22 Dad gave me when I was in high school. Still accurate as can be.
> All 3 of my girls passed hunter's safety with it.
> I'm up to 11 skunks up at the cabin this year using it.
> That matches my average for the last 5 years.
> (I keep a log). How in the world can that many skunks exist ?? 🤔


A couple years back we caught 23 total skunks over 2 years trying to eat our chickens, couldn’t shoot ‘em cuz we’re in city limits. My dad would just take them up Big Cottonwood and drop ‘em off at the same campground😂


----------



## MrShane

SaltyWalty said:


> A couple years back we caught 23 total skunks over 2 years trying to eat our chickens, couldn’t shoot ‘em cuz we’re in city limits. My dad would just take them up Big Cottonwood and drop ‘em off at the same campground😂


Next time tell your Dad to drop them in a 5 gal bucket of water.


----------



## SaltyWalty

MrShane said:


> Next time tell your Dad to drop them in a 5 gal bucket of water.


Nooo we don’t want them spraying🫣 somehow my dads never gotten sprayed but we’ve smelt them near. The stupid little buggers have killed chickens tho and even a turkey once


----------



## colorcountrygunner

.22 shorts 🤐


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter

A graphic explanation on how ABS brakes work


----------



## Wire




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Wire




----------



## Wire




----------



## Fowlmouth




----------



## Fowlmouth




----------



## Wire

Fowlmouth said:


> View attachment 154251


Misery and despair is when the duck hunting starts getting better.


----------



## SaltyWalty




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## wyogoob




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## DallanC

Till it slips and you land in your mess... rofl.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

DallanC said:


> Till it slips and you land in your mess... rofl.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, I can see his feet slipping out forward on those leaves and pine needles.


----------



## CPAjeff

The TP sticking out of the side pouch is a nice touch!


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

*FIXED IT!








*


----------



## DallanC

LOL... whatever it takes to get back to pavement I guess 

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Wire




----------



## Natural Born Killer




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Fowlmouth

—-


----------



## Wire




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## DREW_22




----------



## Wire




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## bowgy




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy

*A man sees his wife is busy in the kitchen and says: "Can I help?"
She says, "Sure, take this bag of potatoes, peel half of them and put them in a pot to boil."

No matter what men do, somehow, we still get yelled at...








*


----------



## Wire




----------



## DREW_22




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## DallanC

Where is that picture from??? It looks like the Lehi area looking towards Alpine.

-DallanC


----------



## SaltyWalty




----------



## SaltyWalty




----------



## SaltyWalty




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## Wire




----------



## Wire




----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

Ha, I still think that pedal is on my 55 Studebaker that is my retirement project to restore.


----------



## 2filled

bowgy said:


> Ha, I still think that pedal is on my 55 Studebaker that is my retirement project to restore.
> View attachment 155280


I still have my ‘68, but I did update the stereo to cassette in the late ‘80’s 
But, I do still have my Boston 8 track tape. (and cassette, and CD)


----------



## Critter

bowgy said:


> Ha, I still think that pedal is on my 55 Studebaker that is my retirement project to restore.
> View attachment 155280


]I remember making those gas pedals in high school metal class. We must of turned out a couple hundred of them casting them in sand molds and poring in molten aluminum.


----------



## 2filled

I’ll edit my post……..

My ‘68 doesn’t have the 4 speed. 
But, it does have the automatic with a shift kit and a stall convert.
Matched up to a 391 posi rear end.
I‘ll take on any 4 speed, anytime


----------



## MrShane

Critter said:


> ]I remember making those gas pedals in high school metal class. We must of turned out a couple hundred of them casting them in sand molds and poring in molten aluminum.


And we made dozens and dozens of the Hurst shifters!


----------



## Critter

MrShane said:


> And we made dozens and dozens of the Hurst shifters!


I forgot about them. I remember a couple of others trying to find a velvet like paint to spray onto them.

We even made a dozen or so reloading presses out of aluminum for those who wanted to reload. 

We had a lot of fun in those metal working classes.


----------

